# Daily Waterchanges



## Angelfishguy99 (25 Apr 2020)

I was just wondering how large daily water changes would work while dosing EI.

Waterchanges of say 90%. Would this limit the EI salts enough to cause a negative effect. for example:

Monday- 90% W/C- Dose Mirco

Tuesday- 90% W/C- Dose Macro

Wednesday- 90% W/C- Dose Micro

Thursday- 90% W/C- Dose Macro

Friday- 90% W/C- Dose Micro

Saturday- 90% W/C- Dose Macro

Sunday- 90% W/C- Rest Day

Does that sound like a safe waterchange routine for a newly planted aquarium that has a small bit of hair algae showing?


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (26 Apr 2020)

What’s your reasoning for such heavy water changes? Without knowing what’s causing the hair algae, excessive water changes won’t solve the problem and could actually make things worse. I would think such heavy changes wouldn’t give the plants time to even absorb the nutrients.


----------



## Angelfishguy99 (26 Apr 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> What’s your reasoning for such heavy water changes? Without knowing what’s causing the hair algae, excessive water changes won’t solve the problem and could actually make things worse. I would think such heavy changes wouldn’t give the plants time to even absorb the nutrients.



It's a new aquarium and am seeing the smallest amounts of hair algae pop up on the hardscape, from reading it seems that this can be normal in a new aquarium until it cycles and levels balance out. I thought that just doing large frequent water changes for a while would limit any ammonia in the system from aquasoil etc and help reduce the chance of the hair algae becoming a problem.


----------



## Fiske (26 Apr 2020)

Without any additional info, it's hard to tell; but if you're getting hair algae in a newly established tank I'd look at the light. How much/how long is the period?


----------



## Angelfishguy99 (26 Apr 2020)

Lighting is a chihiros a801 49w. Lights are on for 7 hours. Co2 is on 2 hours before lights come on. Aquarium is a Roma 125 and dosing EI.

I started with the 7 hour photo period, do you think I should dial it back a little?


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (26 Apr 2020)

That’s a lot of light, so I’d reduce the period to 6 hours and reduce the intensity as well.


----------



## Angelfishguy99 (26 Apr 2020)

Dr Mike Oxgreen said:


> That’s a lot of light, so I’d reduce the period to 6 hours and reduce the intensity as well.


Thanks, I will lower light intensity and photoperiod now and see if there is any difference over next while.


----------

